# Selbstgebaute Colakühlung



## AjS (5. Oktober 2008)

*Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ein freund und ich hatten mal die Idee ein Colakühlung zu bauen. Wir haben uns ein paar erforderliche Dinge angeschafft:

Hydor L20 Pumpe
Und eine Colaflasche 1L
Alles mit Plug&Cool Anschlüssen
(sind nicht alle benötigten Teile)


Dann haben wir das alles zusammengebaut. Erst haben wir den Ausgleichstank (Colaflasche) mit Wasser gefüllt und es funktionierte. Dann haben wir es mit Cola ausgetauscht und es funktionierte auch  . dann haben wir das alles in ein Selbstgebautes Gehäuse getan und mit einem alten Rechner verbunden. Ist jetzt schon 3 Monate her und funktioniert alles noch super , verklebte auch nichts (meine Beführchtungen). Ich habe aber einmal die Cola gewechselt.


----------



## aurionkratos (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wie kommt man auf solch eine Idee? 

Aber echt genial, dass es klappt.


----------



## G.Skill (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ein paar Bilder wären nett 
Aber coole Idee


----------



## tobyan (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

geil! 

Bilder währen noch geiler


----------



## TH3.BUG (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Aber schön das Das Verfallsdatum beachten


----------



## Philster91 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Coole Idee!  Hoffe noch auf Bilder.


----------



## AjS (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf solch eine Idee?
> 
> Aber echt genial, dass es klappt.


Uns war langweilig und dann haben wir uns gedacht warum soll das nicht auch mit cola gehen^^

Ich habe leider nur ein bild, als wir das mit wasser getestet haben. Ich habe die "Cokü"  schon an mein Cousin verkauft, mit dem alten rechner.


Hier das bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leboga (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Geile Idee


----------



## der8auer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Jo schicke Sache  Vorallem mit Cola


----------



## AjS (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



der8auer schrieb:


> Jo schicke Sache  Vorallem mit Cola


ja  sieht auch cool aus

mit kleiner beleuchtung


----------



## doceddy (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Coole Idee 
Ich würde aber statt Cola dunkel gefärbte Wasser nehmen, das sollte bessere Leistung haben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Eine Bierkühlung wäre auch cool. Würde besonders gut zu einem Bierkasten-PC passen. Und wenn du unbedingt dunkle Farbe wie bei Cola willst, nimm Jever Dark oder Flensburger Dunkel.


----------



## AjS (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ja  kann ich ja auch mal ausprobieren und dann bilder schicken  aber dauert wahrscheinlich noch richtig lange     istja bei meinem cousin


----------



## HeX (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

da doch viel zucker in cola ist, würde mich mal interresieren ob es da nicht zu verkrustungen im kühler kommt, da der zucker bei etwas hohen temperaturen doch zu karamelsieren beginnt und was passiert mit der kohlensäure? Die verursacht doch luftblasen die in einer solchen kühlunger doch eher suboptimal wären


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Hmm....Bierkühlung ja, aber dann stilecht mit nem 5L Fass  Da haste noch genug Reserven


----------



## Fifadoc (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Geile Idee. gefällt mir und ist mal so richtig "bescheuert" 

karamelisieren dürfte nix, denn wenn das passiert, ist die CPU hinüber (100°+)


----------



## AjS (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



HeX schrieb:


> da doch viel zucker in cola ist, würde mich mal interresieren ob es da nicht zu verkrustungen im kühler kommt, da der zucker bei etwas hohen temperaturen doch zu karamelsieren beginnt und was passiert mit der kohlensäure? Die verursacht doch luftblasen die in einer solchen kühlunger doch eher suboptimal wären



wir haben natürlich vorher die ganze kohlensäure rausgeschüttelt

und das mit dem zucker war ja ach schon meine beführchtung,  aber war kein problem.  cpu temperatur bei gerade mal 31 grad.(ohne belastung(er wird aber auch nie belastet))


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hmm....Bierkühlung ja, aber dann stilecht mit nem 5L Fass  Da haste noch genug Reserven


Bei einem Bierkasten-Mod brauchst du dann aber das Fass als externen Ausgleichsbehälter, in den PC passt das Teil nie und nimmer rein, wenn noch Hardware dazu soll.


----------



## AjS (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei einem Bierkasten-Mod brauchst du dann aber das Fass als externen Ausgleichsbehälter, in den PC passt das Teil nie und nimmer rein, wenn noch Hardware dazu soll.



die colaflasche ist in einem externen ausgleichsbehälter. das gehäuse war da schon zu klein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

CoKü statt KoKü?
Warum nicht. 
Aber vorsicht mit lackierten Kühlern, ich wollte mal einen gebrauchten Heatkiller im Cola-Bad reinigen, jetzt fast gar kein Lack mehr am Deckel.

Über die Leistung braucht man sich bei allen Getränken, die zu 95% aus Wasser bestehen, auch keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## sevi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ich glaub, dass eine Bier Kühlung nich funzt, weil das Bier wahrscheinlich zu arg schäumt. Und dann haste mehr Luft als Bier in den Leitungen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ha,Ha,Ha,.....

Auf die Idee muss man mal kommen....

Bei mir wäre nur das Problem, das ich die Cola austrinken würde...

Womit Kühle ich dann....

Ich müste wohl einen ganzen Kasten anschließen und einen COLASPENDER anbringen....

Echt Hammer....

Mfg


----------



## Shibi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Cola Kühlung... Wie wäre es wenn du die Cola kühler machen würdest statt warm? 
Warme Cola *igitt* ^^

Aber geile Idee. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Shibi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du die Cola kühler machen würdest statt warm?


Man kann ja einen Waterchiller dranhängen.


----------



## CiSaR (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Aber die Kohlensäure gibt nen schönen Sprudeleffekt im AGB


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Aber die Kohlensäure gibt nen schönen Sprudeleffekt im AGB


Die geht aber sehr schnell verloren. Da müsste man dauernd die Cola austauschen oder im Sodaclub-Gerät aufsprudeln .



Ihr wisst sicher, was passiert, wenn man ein Stück Fleisch in Cola legt und einen Tag wartet. Der WaKü-Hardware (Kühler, Radiator, ...) tut das bestimmt auch nicht allzu gut.


----------



## Shibi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ich erinnere mich auch daran, dass man mit Cola alte Motoren entrosten kann. Das dürfte auch Ablagerungen in der Wakü entfernen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Vielleicht ist Cola Light da ganz angebracht, da ist kein Zucker drin, der langfristig Schaden anrichten könnte.


----------



## kays (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Aber die Kohlensäure gibt nen schönen Sprudeleffekt im AGB



Bis es das ding zerreißt weil zu viel druck drauf ist 

Aber echt geile Idee


----------



## Shibi (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Naja man kann den AGB ja auch auflassen, zum Druckabbau.


----------



## X_overclock (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

nicht wakü sondern cokü xD


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ich find das schon geil wenn man bei ner lan ist XD, hat man immer was zudrinken nur müsste dann der agb ein bissl größer sein sonst ist die Kühlflüssigkeit weg


----------



## Masterwana (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



pcfreak_T92 schrieb:


> ich find das schon geil wenn man bei ner lan ist XD, hat man immer was zudrinken nur müsste dann der agb ein bissl größer sein sonst ist die Kühlflüssigkeit weg


Kannst das was du rausgetrunken hast wieder rein pinkeln...

btw: Co(o)la Mod


----------



## Alexxx-86 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Kühlt cola den besser als wasser ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Alexxx-86 schrieb:


> Kühlt cola den besser als wasser ?


wohl kaum. Aber es ist eine lustige Idee. Einen echten Sinn hat eine Colakühlung nicht, aber sie ist cool.


----------



## Heady88 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Hmmm jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Bier Kühlung *g*
Das ganze dann in nen Bierkasten reinmodden statt ner normalen AGB so nen kleines 5 Liter Fass und daran dann nen Zapfhahn das wär der Hammer


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Heady88 schrieb:


> Hmmm jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Bier Kühlung *g*
> Das ganze dann in nen Bierkasten reinmodden statt ner normalen AGB so nen kleines 5 Liter Fass und daran dann nen Zapfhahn das wär der Hammer


Dieser Vorschlag kam in diesem Thread schon. Von mir.


----------



## AjS (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Alexxx-86 schrieb:


> Kühlt cola den besser als wasser ?


ne  aber das wollte ich auch garnicht^^


----------



## GamingM@x (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Also erst mal ne geile idee mit der CoKü .

Also ne Bier kühlung wäre auch keine schlechte idee, aber was ich mich frage, würde das ganze auch mit schnaps funktionieren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Es funktioniert mit jeder Flüssigkeit, wobei die Kühlleistung aber abnimmt, je weniger Wasser drin ist.


----------



## niLe (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Mit einer Bierkühlung kann ich dienen. Oder zumindest zur Hälfte, mein 5L Krombacher-Fass-AGB hat sich mittlerweile zum dauerhaften Provisorium entwickelt 

Nutze allerdings die Öffnung oben und leite das nicht erst durch einen Zapfhahn


----------



## GamingM@x (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Jungs ich würd mal gerne Pics davon sehen


----------



## Alexxx-86 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



AjS schrieb:


> ne  aber das wollte ich auch garnicht^^



Die frage war mehr oder weniger ironisch 

Wen das ganze wasser verdampft ist hast du braunen zucker,


----------



## TALON-ONE (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ne stylische Cola Flasche würde sich im Gehäuse doch ganz gut machen oder?
Ich find´s witzig 

Hier gleich die angepasste Version mit Tempanzeige 
http://www.reklameverlag.de/sites/r.../img/metallsigns_special/cola-flasche-pf+.jpg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



TALON-ONE schrieb:


> Hier gleich die angepasste Version mit Tempanzeige
> http://www.reklameverlag.de/sites/r.../img/metallsigns_special/cola-flasche-pf+.jpg


Man kann auch ein USB-Thermometer verbauen. Aber wenn man ein klassisches Thermometer mit Skala haben will, dann bräuchte man in diesem Fall 2 Thermometer. Das USB-Teil hat höchstens eine Digitalanzeige.


----------



## AjS (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ich frage mal meinen cousin das nächste mal was er damit gemacht hat.  nur jetzt gerade ist er leider ein jahr in amerika.


----------



## klefreak (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Eine Bierkühlung wäre auch cool. Würde besonders gut zu einem Bierkasten-PC passen. Und wenn du unbedingt dunkle Farbe wie bei Cola willst, nimm Jever Dark oder Flensburger Dunkel.



bei neuer Hardware und kleinem kühlkreislauf (GPU) wäre eine Kaffeheizung eher passend 

lg Klemens


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ihr hattet wohl nicht nur Langeweile:davil:, sondern wahrscheinlich auch 1,2 Bierchen Allohol Intus


----------



## Jan2006 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Bei einem Bierkasten-Mod brauchst du dann aber das Fass als externen Ausgleichsbehälter, in den PC passt das Teil nie und nimmer rein, wenn noch Hardware dazu soll.


Warum denn nur ein 5-Liter Fässchen? 
Nen großes 50ziger und dann die Hardware + Pumpe direkt oben ins Fass rein!
Wäre jetzt meine idee dazu...


----------



## kingminos (2. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ICh würde es in der zapfanlage verbauen und dann das 50l Fass nicht als AGB sondern einfach als Kühlflüssigkeitsbehälter.
Problem ist nur wenn man zocken oder übertakten will muss man sich ordentlich ranhalten mit dem trinken das die Temps unten bleiben


----------



## roadgecko (5. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wie wäre es mit gefärbtem Wasser macht sich doch auch gut


----------



## Doc_Evil (5. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

*Das ist doch totaler Mist!*

Ich bin Cola-süchtig und sehe den Titel "Selbstgebaute Colakühlung".
Geilo denk ich mir, die haben was gebaut damit ich am Rechner *meine Cola kühlen* kann.

Und was ist?
Ihr habt was gebaut womit ich Cola *warm* bekomme.
ARGH!


----------



## CroCop86 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Sau geil ^^
Sieht bestimmt echt hammer aus so ne Cola Kühlung 

Die idee mit dem 50 Liter Fass is aber auch net schlecht ^^

Mal guggn evtl. mal nen Schnaps hernehmen  Der geht net kaputt mit der Zeit, den Trink ich Kalt und Warm und wenn ich reinigen muss dann sauf ich einfach den ganzen Schnaps weg


----------



## AjS (6. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

mein cousin kommt in einem monat schon zurüch und ich habe ihn gefragt was mit der cokü ist. er meinte die ist noch heile er benutzt aber den pc nicht^^   (der ist so richtig alt mit single core...)   

mit dem 50er fass ist echt ne geile idee. ist nur ziemlich teuer son fass... 
würde aber richtig geil aussehen...
in einem monat werdet ihr vielleicht noch mehr bilder sehen.


----------



## fragapple (8. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Geht das auch mit Kaffee??


----------



## AjS (8. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



fragapple schrieb:


> Geht das auch mit Kaffee??


ich denke

aber vermutlich nicht so gut wie mit COKE


----------



## ein1Stein (9. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Mal kurz zur Bierkühlung: Das man ein großes 50l Fass nimmt ist nichts neues... Habe ich vor einem Monat bei Ebay gesehen. Der hat behauptet, dass man anschließend keinen Radiator mehr braucht, trotz OC!  Wassertemperaturen 2-4 ° oberhalb der Zimmertemperatur hat er angegeben.


----------



## AjS (9. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



ein1Stein schrieb:


> Mal kurz zur Bierkühlung: Das man ein großes 50l Fass nimmt ist nichts neues... Habe ich vor einem Monat bei Ebay gesehen. Der hat behauptet, dass man anschließend keinen Radiator mehr braucht, trotz OC!  Wassertemperaturen 2-4 ° oberhalb der Zimmertemperatur hat er angegeben.


könnte sein wenn das fass einen guten wärmewechsel hat 

aber mit 50l müsste es passen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Die Wärmeabgabe ist nicht optimal - das Fass ist zwar groß, die Oberfläche aber eher durchschnittlich.
Viel wichtiger ist die Wärmekapazität: Selbst wenn das Fass gar keine Wärme abgibt, würde es 1-2 Stunden dauern, bis das Wasser 4° wärmer geworden ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wärmeabgabe ist nicht optimal - das Fass ist zwar groß, die Oberfläche aber eher durchschnittlich.
> *Viel wichtiger ist die Wärmekapazität*: Selbst wenn das Fass gar keine Wärme abgibt, würde es 1-2 Stunden dauern, bis das Wasser 4° wärmer geworden ist.


Wenn man den PC 24/7 laufen lässt, käme immer mehr Wärme hinzu, sodass man doch einen Radi braucht.


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (10. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> *Das ist doch totaler Mist!*
> 
> Ich bin Cola-süchtig und sehe den Titel "Selbstgebaute Colakühlung".
> Geilo denk ich mir, die haben was gebaut damit ich am Rechner *meine Cola kühlen* kann.
> ...


Wenn die Cola kalt sein soll -> Radi durch einen Chiller ersetzen


----------



## Ryugan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

mh sehr witzige idee^^

dabei ist mir meine doch recht makabre idee gekommen^^. der menschliche körper besitzt doch auch so eine art wasserkühlung. das blut fließt knapp unter der haut, kühlt ab und gelangt ins körper innere und kühlt somit die organe...

jetzt frage ich mich natürlich wie gut/schlecht so eine wakü mit blut funktionieren würde^^ man müsste halt die ganze luft aus dem system bekommen aber sonst... ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Blut enthält Stoffe wie Zucker, Eiweiß, etc. Das würde ich nicht in eine Wakü tun.
Und Blut spenden würde ich auch nicht nur für sowas. Du kannst ja beim Schlachthof Schweineblut kaufen und gucken, was mit deinen Wakü-Komponenten passiert.

Wasser mit viel roter Farbe müsste doch auch gehen.


----------



## Fabian (10. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

das mit dem Blut ist echt crazy.
Erstens müsstest du das Blut mit einem Stoff versetzen,damit es nicht gerinnt.
Zweitens könnte ich mir vorstellen das es anfängt zu stinken,und wie schon oben genannt Stoffe wie der Blutzucker mit der Hitze der Komponenten reagieren.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Die Stoffe im Blut könnten nicht nur mit den Komponenten reagieren, es kann auch zu Ablagerungen kommen.
Nimm einfach Wein, wenn du ein rotes, unkonventionelles Kühlmedium suchst.


----------



## Sesfontain (11. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

geile Idee mit der Cola.... *Thumb UP*


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (11. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Dadurch, dass das Blut in Bewegung bleiben würde, würde es auch nicht gerinnen - vorausgesetzt, der AGB ist nicht zu überdimensioniert, und der Durchfluss, ich sag jetz mal, "messbar".

Aber der Gestankt dürfte ein Problem werden 


Wenn ich das nächste mal ein richtig schön blutiges Stück Fleisch in die Hände kriege, denk ich an dich ^^


----------



## AjS (15. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Mein cousin ist zurückgekommen und dann haben wir uns getroffen und haben uns ein bierfass (ein billiges, nicht aus holz oder so und nur 10l^^) heholt (mein opa hatte noch ein altes) und wollten das bierfass statt der colaflasche als ausglechsbehälter nehmen und dann ist es passiert : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die schläuche waren nicht richtiig befestigt oder so auf jeden fall ist dann halt die cola ins offene gehäuse gespritzt . eigendlich haben wir garnichts gemacht, das ist einfach so passiert als wir das gehäuse aufgemacht haben^^  aber ist auch nicht weiter schlimm ist ja nur der pc kaputt und der hat höchstens noch ein wert von 20€ oder so. also wir haben vor uns nochmal zutreffen und einen (alten) pc wieder zusammenzubauen, denn wir haben beide noch ein paar alte PC teile die wir dann alle zusammen bauen. hoffenlich müssen wir nicht neuen kaufen

also wenn wir das dann machen versuchen wirs erst mit wasser...  ums zu testen ob noch alles funzt und dann machen wir es mit bier.  ich weiß nur noch nicht welches bier wir nehmen sollen. aufjeden fall billiges denn da kommt einniges zusammen wenn man so ein fass füllen will, denn das war leer. 

also wenn alles klappt dann kommen bald noch ein paar bilder.



Mfg

AjS


----------



## johnnyGT (15. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

zum glück wars kein bier sonst gäbe es jetz ein angenhmen geruch in dem raum


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



AjS schrieb:


> und dann machen wir es mit bier.  ich weiß nur noch nicht welches bier wir nehmen sollen. aufjeden fall billiges


Du kannst ja Oettinger nehmen. Oder das Aldi-Bier in Plastikflaschen.

Aldi-Bier schmeckt übrigens gar nicht mal so schlecht, nur die Verpackung ist nicht die schönste. Wenn du ein Bier nehmen willst, um das es nicht wirklich schade ist, nimm Oettinger.


----------



## AjS (15. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ich denke ich werde aldi bier nehmen in dem plastikflaschen  schön billig     also die cola war auch von alti  river-coke 19ct 1,5 l.


----------



## mrmouse (25. November 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

DIGGE SACHE  geile Idee, sowas würde ich unterstützen 

MfG Mouse


----------



## Modstar (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bier Kühlung mit Zapfhahn*

hey ich hab bei Chip online dieses Photo Gefunden aber ob da noch ein PC drinn ist bezweifle ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Case Modding: Die verrücktesten Computergehäuse - Bildergalerie - CHIP Online


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

das tu ich auch ,das ist betsimmt nur ein Case mit Zapfanlage drinne


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ooch - wenn man die beiden fast vollen Gläser daneben als "angetrunken und angewiedert weggestellt" deutet, ist das ein klarer Hinweis auf einen PC, der für vorzügliche Trinktemperaturen im 40°C Bereich sorgt


----------



## AjS (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ja sieht schon etwas wie ein PC aus. Bezweifele aber ob es auch wirklich ein Funktionierender ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ein 5,25"-Zapfhahn wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ein 5,25"-Zapfhahn wäre nicht schlecht.


ja, mit einem zapfhahn mit 5,25" höhe und breite wäre das glas schnell voll, oder man sieht es anders und sagt könnte man in gleicher zeit riesen bierfässer füllen
aber da ist bestimmt kein PC mehr drinne, allein das fass verbrauch sch viel platz


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ich meine einen Zapfhahn für einen 5,25"-Laufwerksschacht. Die Einheit mit dem Fass könnte man unter den PC bauen.


----------



## Modstar (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Vieleicht ist da einfach nen Schlauch durch das Case gelegt. 
Man kann ja nicht viel erkennen. 
Und ne Pumpe bekommt man ja locker noch rein.
lg Modstar


----------



## Mojo (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wenn das echt ein PC wäre und da auch noch das Kühlung fürs Bier mit integriert wäre, dann wär das ja mal die perfekteste Lösung für LANs.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Mojo schrieb:


> Wenn das echt ein PC wäre und da auch noch das Kühlung fürs Bier mit integriert wäre, dann wär das ja mal die perfekteste Lösung für LANs.



Ich halte Whisky für Sinn voller!

Dan is die WaKü auch nich so schnell leer.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich halte Whisky für Sinn voller!
> 
> Dan is die WaKü auch nich so schnell leer.


Wenn man Quanti vor den PC setzt, ist die WaKü schneller leer, als man gucken kann.


----------



## mrmouse (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn man Quanti vor den PC setzt, ist die WaKü schneller leer, als man gucken kann.



Das motviert dann aber einen, um mal aufzustehen


----------



## Catwatzle (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Die Idee hat was und ist gar nicht so schlecht.

Es gibt ja Zapfanlagen mit 2 Kreisläufen, 
bei uns im Schützenheim steht auch so eine.

Den einen Kreislauf fürs Bier,
Den anderen für die WaKü.

Und kühl bleibts ja auch, im Sommer mit Eisbankbildung an der Oberfläche.

Also das Wasser hätte so um die 1 - 2 Grad nach dem verlassen der
Kühlung.

Da währe OC-massig echt noch einiges drinn.


----------



## NCphalon (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit diversen chemikalien aus? Quecksilber oder ne ungiftige metallverbindung die bei raumtemperatur flüssig is wärn doch auchma was, oder benzin (das wird wahrscheinlich die schläuche auffressen) oder spiritus... lasst euch doch ma was einfalln


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Spiritus und andere Alkohole werden beim extrem-Übertackten eingesetzt, wenn die Flüssigkeitstemperatur unter 0°C sinken soll. Quecksilber ist ein bißchen schwer handhabbar, bei Raumtemperatur flüssige Metallverbindungen haben einen sehr hohen Preis. (wirklich nachgefragt hat noch keiner, aber bei den Preisen, die man gelegentlich mal wo sieht, würde eine komplette Füllung schnell in den vierstelligen Bereich kommen - und die Kühlleistung wäre mangels Wärmekapazität vielleicht sogar schlechter)


----------



## Saab-FAN (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wurde Motoröl schon mal vorgeschlagen? Wenn man Leichtlauföl nimmt, müsste es doch bei den eher moderaten Temps im PC trotzdem fließen, oder? 
Alternativ fänd ich Flüssigseife mal ganz lustig


----------



## On/OFF (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

^^ lol   . Das Problem bei Wisky , sollte aber die cpu oder gpu nicht mehr wie 72°C erreichen , sonst ändert der Alk sein Aggregatszustand und kann zu Blasenbildung führen ...^^^


----------



## foose (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



> Wurde Motoröl schon mal vorgeschlagen? Wenn man Leichtlauföl nimmt, müsste es doch bei den eher moderaten Temps im PC trotzdem fließen, oder?
> Alternativ fänd ich Flüssigseife mal ganz lustig



^^lol, dann doch lieber Feinmechaniköl


----------



## Amnesie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ihr wisst sicher, was passiert, wenn man ein Stück Fleisch in Cola legt und einen Tag wartet. Der WaKü-Hardware (Kühler, Radiator, ...) tut das bestimmt auch nicht allzu gut.



Dass Cola Fleisch zerfrisst stimmt nicht  haben wir 1. mal in der Schule gemacht,über ein paar Tage,sodass es stinkig wurde (nichts passiert,außer gestank + nicht schön anzusehen) und 2. ham se das bei Galileo auch getestet,wieder nichts.Sorry für die Entäuschung


----------



## SlimShady99 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Amnesie schrieb:


> Dass Cola Fleisch zerfrisst stimmt nicht  haben wir 1. mal in der Schule gemacht,über ein paar Tage,sodass es stinkig wurde (nichts passiert,außer gestank + nicht schön anzusehen) und 2. ham se das bei Galileo auch getestet,wieder nichts.Sorry für die Entäuschung


Aber ich weiß was passiert, wenn ne packung mentos auf nen Liter Colalight trifft


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Der Durchfluss steigt stark an


----------



## Saab-FAN (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Amnesie schrieb:


> Dass Cola Fleisch zerfrisst stimmt nicht  haben wir 1. mal in der Schule gemacht,über ein paar Tage,sodass es stinkig wurde (nichts passiert,außer gestank + nicht schön anzusehen) und 2. ham se das bei Galileo auch getestet,wieder nichts.Sorry für die Entäuschung



Aber in Cola befindet sich Phosphorsäure. Wenn man nur mit Kupfer arbeitet, kein Problem, aber bei Alu-Kühlern wird man praktisch zugucken können, wie die sich auflösen. 
Als Test kann man ja mal einen angelaufenen Silberlöffel in Cola halten. Nach ner Minute glänzt der wieder!


----------



## TheDoc (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Kadauz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



SlimShady99 schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß was passiert, wenn ne packung mentos auf nen Liter Colalight trifft



Zur Info, es funktioniert auch mit normaler Cola. Nur die Lightversion klebt nicht so.


----------



## Tobi41090 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ist ja alles ganz schön und nett^^ ABER: für den Dauerbetrieb würde ich das nicht nehmen, weil selbst Cola frist sich durch Metall ganz geschweigedenn durch Wasserkühlungs Schläuche^^.


----------



## pr0g (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Nochma zur bierkühlung: Man könnte n kasten Astra nehmen, dass wär dann 27 zusammengeschlosse Flaschen, auch n netter AGB


----------



## majorguns (1. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Wurde Motoröl schon mal vorgeschlagen? Wenn man Leichtlauföl nimmt, müsste es doch bei den eher moderaten Temps im PC trotzdem fließen, oder?
> Alternativ fänd ich Flüssigseife mal ganz lustig


Ich glaube der durchfluss wäre extrem langsammer als sonst da Öl und gerade Flüssigseife viel zähflüssiger sind als zb. Wasser oder Cola


----------



## Megapegasus (1. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Da ich selbst ein Mitarbeiter von Coca-Cola bin kann ich dir nur abraten von einem Dauerbetrieb. Die Cola bildet nach einiger Zeit einen schleimigen Film der nach und nach verdickt und dir die Schläuche verstopft. Deshalb werden Zapfanlagen auch jeden Tag gespült.


----------



## BabyBlue (1. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

kann man nicht auch nähmaschienen oil nehmen das ist doch flüssig genug oder etwa nicht. und wenn mal was raus laufen sollte ist es nicht schlimm da oil nicht leitet!!


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

hehe, 

also einmal Colawechsel und dann läuft das wieder nen Viertel Jahr....

Aber das is ja mal witzig 
CoKü = Cola Kühlung
KoKü = Kompressorkühlung
KöKü = Kölsch-Kühlung
KöKü = König-Pilsener Kühlung

Hehe, also da is noch einiges machbar....


----------



## Das Etwas (1. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wie wäre es den mit Chilisauce (des wäre dan ein im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "scharfer" PC ) ? Man müsste dan aber eine sehr dünnflüssige Variante nehmem, damit nix verstopft.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Das Etwas schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mit Chilisauce (des wäre dan ein im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "scharfer" PC ) ? Man müsste dan aber eine sehr dünnflüssige Variante nehmem, damit nix verstopft.


Ich glaube, das kann einfach nur verstopfen. Besonders schlimm wird es mit einem Düsenkühler.


----------



## Mc_Ferry (2. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

hmm wenn ich mich recht entsinne iss tomatenketchup nen recht guter wärmeleiter, warum nicht einfach tomatensaft nehmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Weil die Pfefferkrümel in den Kühlstrukturen hängen bleiben und das Salz Korrosion fördert.


----------



## realgoldie (3. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ihr könnetet auc hergehen und in ein kühlhaus umziehen da ist kalt müsst halt mit jacke zocken aber der pc is gut gekühlt XDDD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (3. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



realgoldie schrieb:


> ihr könnetet auc hergehen und in ein kühlhaus umziehen da ist kalt müsst halt mit jacke zocken aber der pc is gut gekühlt XDDD


So etwas ähnliches machen ja einige WaKü-Besitzer im Winter: Sie stellen den Radiator raus. Wenn man den Radi ins Kühlhaus stellen würde, käme dasselbe dabei raus.


----------



## Mc_Ferry (30. März 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil die Pfefferkrümel in den Kühlstrukturen hängen bleiben und das Salz Korrosion fördert.



also pfefferlosen und salzarmen tomatensaft nehmen, oder selbser "pressen" hmm...^^ ob sich das mit g48 verträgt x-D?


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (1. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

hehe cola kühlung is ja garnichts
ich hab ein gurkenglas als agb


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Mc_Ferry schrieb:


> also pfefferlosen und salzarmen tomatensaft nehmen, oder selbser "pressen" hmm...^^ ob sich das mit g48 verträgt x-D?



Wie? Es gibt Tomatensaft ohne Salz, Pfeffer, Tabasco und Vodka?
Wofür soll das den gut sein 



Dr Zoidberg schrieb:


> hehe cola kühlung is ja garnichts
> ich hab ein gurkenglas als agb



Wenn die Gurken noch drin sind: Okay. 
Aber sonst ist das hier eindeutig eine Liga über dir.


----------



## P37E (16. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

selleri nich zu vergessen.. 



 Stoff http://de.wikipedia.org/skins-1.5/common/images/sort_none.gif Wärmeleitfähigkeit λ
W / (m · K)  
Kohlenstoffnanoröhren 6000   
Diamant 2300   
Silber 429   
Kupfer,rein 393   
Kupfer,Handelsware 350 - 370   
Gold,rein 314   
Aluminium (99,5%) 221   
Messing 120   
Zink 110   
Magnesium 170 
Kohlenstoff (Graphite) 119 - 165   
Wolfram 167 
Silicium 148 
Kalium ~135   
Natrium 133   
Nickel 85   
Eisen 80,2   
Platin 71   
Zinn 67   
Tantal 54   
Blei 35   
Titan 22   
Bismut 8,4   
Quecksilber 8,3   
Eis (-20,0 °C) 2,33   
Siliciumdioxid (20 °C) 1,2 - 1,4   
Wasser [1] 0,58   
Schwefel 0,269 
Wasserstoff 0,18   
Helium 0,144   
Öl 0,13 - 0,15   
Sauerstoff 0,023   
Stickstoff 0,02   
Argon 0,016   
Kohlenstoffdioxid 0,015 
Xenon 0,0051   
Vakuum ~0,0   
Aerogel 0,02   
Methan (20 °C, 1 bar) 0,034

Wie wärs denn mit flüssigem Diamant 


Wieso nicht einfach ne Wakü mit WLP füllen? Wäre doch auch ma was und hat besseren Wärmeleitwert als Wasser...
Keine Ahnung wieviele Spritzen man da ausdrücken muss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Diamant definiert sich dadurch, dass er eben nicht flüssig ist 
Und WLP ist i.d.R. n bissl zäh. Überlegungen mit Flüssigmetall gibt es viele, scheitern aber alle am extremen Preis - und des fragwürdigen nutzens, da der Wärmeleitwert in der Wakü auch weiterhin ziemlich Banana ist.

In der Liste fehlt übrigens Sellerie


----------



## _Linux125_ (16. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Noch besser wäre ne Kaffeekühlung.
Dann hätte man jeden morgen warmen Kaffe am PC^^


----------



## SolidBadBoy (16. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

wlp wäre dann die pumpe nicht mit überfordert?

was besser wäre wenn man eine wlp hat die sich etwas im wasser auf löst dann könnte man das super machen


----------



## NCphalon (16. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ich dachte bei ner wakü wäre eher wärmekapazität als wärmeleitung von bedeutung... un laut wikipedia is wasser da schon das nonplusultra unter den flüssigkeiten...


----------



## P37E (16. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

kann ich dir leider nich genau sagen was wichtiger ist beim kühlmedium:

Wasser hat 4190J
Alkohol 2600J

Hab leider keine Wakü zum testen, aber wäre ma interessant wie es sich auswirkt.


----------



## NCphalon (17. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

das medium muss die wärme ja zum radiator transportiern... also würd ich sagen dass die kapazität wichtiger is, wärmeleitfähigkeit muss nur bei einem festen medium vorhanden sein.


----------



## Pixelplanet (17. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



NCphalon schrieb:


> das medium muss die wärme ja zum radiator transportiern... also würd ich sagen dass die kapazität wichtiger is, wärmeleitfähigkeit muss nur bei einem festen medium vorhanden sein.




absolut richtig.


die wärme leitfähigkeit wäre nur von bedeutung wenn man z.b. keine pumpe im system hat also das wasser still steht


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> die wärme leitfähigkeit wäre nur von bedeutung wenn man z.b. keine pumpe im system hat also das wasser still steht


WaKü-Flüssigkeiten mit Kohlenstoffnanoröhren wären gut. Dann könnte man wohl die Pumpe ausschalten, wenn der PC gerade nicht so viel Hitze produziert. In Kombination mit SSDs und einem passiven Radiator/Konvektor bedeutet das absolute Ruhe im Idle.
Eine CNT-WLP wäre aber auch gut.


----------



## NCphalon (17. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

glaub an cnt-wlp wird schon geforscht un CNTs als medium wärn eher für Luftkühler geeignet... wasserkühlung höchstens cnt-kühler oder cnt-radiatoren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

CNT als Kontaktfläche ja - aber als Paste oder Füllung machen sie keinen Sinn, da der Wärmeleitwert quer zu den Röhren deutlich schlechter ist. Man muss sie also fest ausrichten.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ich bin für ne Teekühlung,gibt nix schöneres als nen warmen Tee am morgen


----------



## _hellgate_ (18. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

@ATIFan22 find ich auch^^ wäre doch praktisch


----------



## Scorp (18. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diamant definiert sich dadurch, dass er eben nicht flüssig ist
> Und WLP ist i.d.R. n bissl zäh. Überlegungen mit Flüssigmetall gibt es viele, scheitern aber alle am extremen Preis - und des fragwürdigen nutzens, da der Wärmeleitwert in der Wakü auch weiterhin ziemlich Banana ist.
> 
> In der Liste fehlt übrigens Sellerie



Mh, wie wäre es mit einer Flüssigmetall-Diamant Lösung, sprich Flüssigmetall mit feinem Diamant Pulver?


----------



## eaxisGx (18. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

sieht nicht schlecht aus !! ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich bin für ne Teekühlung,gibt nix schöneres als nen warmen Tee am morgen


Das erinnert mich an innovatek Tass-O-Matic. 

Grafikkarten werden oft 80-110 °C warm, das ist da völlig normal. Da könnte man doch einen Mod bauen, wo man die Grakas als Wasserkocher verwenden kann.


----------



## The_Final (18. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Grafikkarten werden oft 80-110 °C warm, das ist da völlig normal. Da könnte man doch einen Mod bauen, wo man die Grakas als Wasserkocher verwenden kann.


Ein Spiegelei-Laufwerk wäre auch was Schönes für's Frühstück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Scorp schrieb:


> Mh, wie wäre es mit einer Flüssigmetall-Diamant Lösung, sprich Flüssigmetall mit feinem Diamant Pulver?



Klingt nach nem High-Tech-Schleifmittel.


----------



## Scorp (19. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wäre wohl dann aber mit Öl, und nicht mit Metall, oder?


----------



## NCphalon (20. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

am idealsten wärs es doch eh dass einfach IHS un Kühlerunterseite absolut plan und spiegelglatt poliert sind so dass überhaupt keine wlp mehr nötig is.


----------



## clrokr (21. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



NCphalon schrieb:


> am idealsten wärs es doch eh dass einfach IHS un Kühlerunterseite absolut plan und spiegelglatt poliert sind so dass überhaupt keine wlp mehr nötig is.



Am genialsten wärs wenn Intel und Konsorten ihre Prozis mit Kühler als integralen Bestandteil rausbringen würden


----------



## P37E (21. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



NCphalon schrieb:


> am idealsten wärs es doch eh dass einfach IHS un Kühlerunterseite absolut plan und spiegelglatt poliert sind so dass überhaupt keine wlp mehr nötig is.


  is nich drin da der cpu auch ne gewisse "rauh" - heit besitzt, und luft is passt fast überall rein, da isolierend aber nich so zu empfehlen 

Würde ma gerne wissen ob es funktonieren würde wenn man auf den Prozessor sozusagen ein Vierkantrohr setzen würde das dann zum Prozessor hin abdichten und wasser direkt auf den heatspreader, oder ob es zuwenig Oberfläche ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



P37E schrieb:


> Würde ma gerne wissen ob es funktonieren würde wenn man auf den Prozessor sozusagen ein Vierkantrohr setzen würde das dann zum Prozessor hin abdichten und wasser direkt auf den heatspreader, oder ob es zuwenig Oberfläche ist.



DIE-direkt Kühlungen gabs zu Sockel A Zeiten, die Kühlleistung war aber nicht besser, als mit einem guten Feinstrukturkühler.
Neuere Tests, insbesondere in Kombination mit einer Düsenstruktur, sind mir nicht bekannt - dürfte nicht zuletzt an den technischen Beschränkungen liegen:
So478 - CPU zu klein, kriegt man nicht dicht
Mehrheit der AMD-CPUs seit A64: CPU zwar groß, DIE aber auch - wieder weniger Platz zum Abdichten.
So775&folgende: Heatspreader dient als Auflage für die Halterung. Wenn man jetzt auch noch einen Kühler hat, der nicht mit dem Mainboard verbunden wird, hält die CPU gar nichts mehr.


----------



## P37E (29. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Vielleicht probier ich ma so ne Direktkühlung bei nem K6-2 und montiertem HS, müsste recht einfach zu bauen sein


----------



## _hellgate_ (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

wäre doch praktisch den pc gleich auf´m mond zu betreiben ist doch kühl genug -260 grad oder so^^


----------



## Owned (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Eine diamant-flüssigmetall Kühlung ich glaube da kommst du in den 6 stelligen bereich^^ würde ich mir lieber nen diamant gehäuse machen xD


----------



## Low (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Oh man.

Macht das mal mit Bier


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



> Eine diamant-flüssigmetall Kühlung ich glaube da kommst du in den 6 stelligen bereich^^ würde ich mir lieber nen diamant gehäuse machen xD


Omg. Du weißt, dass der absolute Nullpunkt bei -273.xx°C liegt? Darunter geht nichts, dort kommt die Atombewegung zum Stillstand.
Mit flüssigem Helium kommt man bis auf -271° soweit ich weiß 

Aber eine Cokü, ich lach mich tot


----------



## Venomancer (25. August 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Echt geile Idee!     Cokü... 

noch mehr Bilder wären nice


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. August 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

*hust* Ich hatte diesen Fred schon fast vergessen!  *hust*


----------



## CoNtAcT (26. August 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Gibts hierzu eigentlich bereits neue Bilder?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



AjS schrieb:


> Mein cousin ist zurückgekommen und dann haben wir uns getroffen und haben uns ein bierfass (ein billiges, nicht aus holz oder so und nur 10l^^) heholt (mein opa hatte noch ein altes) und wollten das bierfass statt der colaflasche als ausglechsbehälter nehmen und dann ist es passiert :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is in 2 jahren hier keinem aufgefallen, dass das ding luftgekühlt is?


----------



## KJaneway (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

sieht aber mal geil aus. Ein PC in "Kuhfladen-Optik"


----------



## Hansaplast (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Bitter Lemon leuchtet unter Schwarzlicht.


----------



## Byrne (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Hansaplast schrieb:


> Bitter Lemon leuchtet unter Schwarzlicht.



Geniale Kunst.


----------



## jaLOL (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

XD des mitt bitter lemon muss ich ausprobieren


----------



## Kjyjan (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wie verhält sich eigentlich Schokolade als Kühlmittel oder Wärmeleitmittel, ich meine die wird doch auch sicherlich schick flüssig^^


----------



## madmaik (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Kjyjan schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich eigentlich Schokolade als Kühlmittel oder Wärmeleitmittel, ich meine die wird doch auch sicherlich schick flüssig^^



Funktioniert nicht  - leider.

Grundsätzlich sollte das mit jeder Flüssigkeit funktionieren die keinerlei Klümpchen o.ä. enthält, die Hydor Pumpe ist auf jedenfall die richtige Wahl für dieses Vorhaben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Kjyjan schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich eigentlich Schokolade als Kühlmittel oder Wärmeleitmittel, ich meine die wird doch auch sicherlich schick flüssig^^



Aber erst wenn sie warm ist - und warm werden tut der Kreislauf ohne funktionierende Pumpe nur an wenigen Stellen 
Dazu ist der Anteil an Konservierungsstoffen bedenklich niedrig und wenns zu heiß wird, kann sie anbrennen  Wärmekapazität dürfte auch gegen einen Einsatz als Kühlmittel sprechen.
Wärmeleitmittel wäre eher ein Ansatz - ich bin auf einen Vergleich mit Fritt-Pads gespannt.


----------



## watercooled (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wenn man(n) da jetzt Bier reinfüllen würde, wärs ne Bierkühlanlage 
Aber mal ne echt geile Idee!


----------



## Psylu (23. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

ich hätte da auch mal ne frage: könnte man teoretischer weise bei der wasserkühlung kein bier oder der gleichen verwenden, sondern die kühlflüssigkeit vom auto hernehmen ?


----------



## Ossiracer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Klar kann man.. machen sogar relativ viele..
G48 im Verhältnis 1:20 mit dest. Wasser verdünnt


----------



## s|n|s (23. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

lol @ kohlensäure im Kühlkreislauf 

liquid CO2 sozusagen 

wie wärs mit eiswasser? weniger is mehr und so...


----------



## Psylu (24. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

geil, ich glaub ich nehm mir das nächste mal etwas von der arbeit mit


----------



## Clawhammer (25. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Cola Light da ganz angebracht, da ist kein Zucker drin, der langfristig Schaden anrichten könnte.



Doch da sind süßstoffe drinen...


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ja aber Süßstoff ist nicht gleich Zucker


----------



## Rocksteak (25. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Beides klebt, beides ist süß, wo ist der Unterschied


----------



## x-up (25. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Auf jeden Fall SUPER IDEE


----------



## serafen (26. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Cola als Kühlmittel? Mhh, ich glaube, da hätte ich permanente Überhitzungsprobleme > fehlendes Kühlmittel.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (27. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Einfach nur Genial ... !!
Man muss erstmal auf so ne Idee kommen


----------



## Bl4ckIce (27. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Lieber die Cola trinken und normales kühlmittel benutzen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Die Idee hatten wohl schon viele, bei nem alten System ists ja auch egal, aber wer versaut schon seine neue Wakü für mehrere 500 euros


----------



## Vicblau (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Klasse Idee... 
damit müßt ihr mal die marketing abteilung von coke.de anschreiben.. 
evtl wird sowas ja im werbespot verbaut.


----------



## Major Blackbird (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wie wärs mal mit ner Aufrüstung der cokü zur bikü -> Bierkühlung? 
Den unterschied könntet ihr dann durch einen Benchmark messen


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juli 2011)

Bier müsste auf jedenfall besser gehen, allein schon wegen dem geschmack xD


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Bier müsste auf jedenfall besser gehen, allein schon wegen dem geschmack xD



Warmes Bier?


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Dafür gibt's dann nen Durchlaufkühler


----------



## _chris_ (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wie wärs mit Eiswürfeln im AGB? Das hat doch was .


----------



## NCphalon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Ja, hat Kondenswasser^^


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit Eiswürfeln im AGB? Das hat doch was .



Da brauchst aber einige, die lösen sich in warmen Bier schnell auf


----------



## Askia (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Wie wäre es mit flüssigen Stickstoff und bester Gehäusedämmung?
Dann wäre es eine NKü, mit kompletten Kreislauf im Gehäuse. 
Gute Idee oder wird es nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Froz0ne (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Kannst einfach das Blutplasma nehmen, da sollte dann nichts passieren. Weiß nur grad nicht, ob es rot ist


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Aber ich glaube wer Bier in seiner Wakü hat dem ist jede Art von Kondenswasser egal


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Froz0ne schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst einfach das Blutplasma nehmen, da sollte dann nichts passieren. Weiß nur grad nicht, ob es rot ist



Ist etwas gelblich trüb


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Selbstgebaute Colakühlung*

Könnte einer aus der Moderation diesen Fred endlich schließen, das Thema ist nun geklärt und bietet jetzt nur noch Platz für Spam die letzten Postings sind doch nun schon Beweis genug!


----------

